# The 27rsds Is Finally In...



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

OK. It has finally arrived at the dealer. It is a true 06' model, based on the added cabinet in the rear slide and the overhead shelf. One mod I've already considered is getting a plug in the cabinet and a shelf that will hold a small TV because that is where the kids will be sleeping. As far as I'm concerned, losing the window in the rear slide means one less potential leak. And as my wife says more storage is always a good thing. It is in the fawn interior and I have the appointment to do the PDI tomorrow. I do not like the tires (bias ply) which according to this site need to be watched. I have a Curt mfg WD hitch and would like to know if anyone else is using this setup. I do need the friction bar which I am going to try and get thrown in by the dealer. Any guidance by fellow outbackers b4 pickup is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats on the 27 RSDS. Shoot some pix and post them!

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats. I'd like to see some pics too!

Can't help on the hitch...I use Eqaul-i-zer.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Congrats on your 27RSDS. We have 2005. Really like the floor plan. DH didn't like the tire size so we got new tires and alloy wheels. We are happy with the way it tows with our set up.

Take a cooler of pop and snacks. Inspections made us hungry







DH got us the memory foam mattress pad, and a LCD TV to fit the shelf in the bedroom. We move it into the house when not in the OB. He also did the QFlush mod







, silverware drawer mod, micowave fan mod, and today he was working on a port to get to the propane valves. He seems to enjoy himself







.

Have fun!

Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats rnameless on the 27rsds
Not familar with curt but I would for something other than friction sway control for the 27rsds
Like Daul Cams
I'm sure someone else will know more on curt mfg WD hitch and have more info
Let us know how you make out.

Don action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and good luck with the new coach!!

Agree with Hoot, will need more than a friction bar. Either dual cam, equal-i-zer or a hensley if you have the extra $.

I use an equal-i-zer and really like it.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new outback








enjoy

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I was going to congratulate you, too, but couldn't think of your name.









Enjoy your new Outback!

Mark


----------

